# Calvin and Science



## sastark (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't believe I ever posted this here, but I'm attaching a research paper I did last semester on the topic of John Calvin and Science. In it I show that Calvin, who was trained in the science of his day, namely Aristotelian Physics, employed these theories in his interpretation of Scripture.

I demonstrate this through analysis of his commentary on three key "science" passages of Scripture: Genesis 1 (creation), Joshua 10 (the Sun standing still), and Psalm 93 (the world is established, it cannot be moved - geocentricism). 

I also include a brief discussion of Calvin and Copernicus.

I conclude that Calvin had a high view of science and that the integration of Science and religion in his work ought to serve as a model for others who seek to reconcile the two fields.

I welcome comments and critiques of the paper.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 10, 2008)

Before you jumped into Aristotolean Physics you should have made it clear that Calvin considered All truth as God's truth and always warned against Christian pride which would discount truth merely because unbelievers discovered it. This is the reason why Calvin was able to accept the accepted scientific truths of his day.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 11, 2008)

Embarrassingly Stupid Americans -- One in Five Believes Sun Revolves Around Earth - Articles

I found this interesting.


----------

